# New lamb down on pasterns



## Gracie9205 (Mar 20, 2013)

I came home yesterday to a single and a pair of twins, but the single seems to be down on his front pasterns.  He was still wet when I arrived, so still not yet 24 hours old.  We are not in a selenium deficient area and give our sheep free choice minerals, so I don't think it's a selenium deficiency.  I'm pretty sure it will correct itself on it's own, but I'd really like to know if anyone else has experienced this.  He was drinking and getting around alright for a newborn, so I'm not overly concerned yet.  I found lots of information about it happening in horses, and everyone says that it sorts itself out.  I will get some pics later tonight if I get home before dark.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd give him a few days.  It'll probably correct itself soon.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 20, 2013)

Like aggieterpkatie said, give him a few days and he should straighten up. Their tendons can be pretty loose (or tight) right after birth. If he is having a lot of trouble getting around then you might want to consider wrapping his legs to support them, but for the most part, the best plan is to let things fix on their own.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^ Yep

Should be fine in a few days.


----------



## Gracie9205 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  This is my first year to have more than a couple lambs at a time, and I have not yet encountered this issue.  The twins that were born yesterday were so vigorous and curious.  They weren't even 12 hours old, and followed mom everywhere!  They were already climbing things and chasing the older lambs.  I love seeing energetic healthy babies like that!


----------

